# Fs-85g bullet tank,fluval,LEDs....



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/for/4859066727.html

Here it is either pm or email all listed on Craig's with prices but as per bca that price don't count so $1880 as it there but negotiable as is no need to take fish I can rehome or lights if not wanted or needed ect.

Edit- tank&stand would be sold before lights or filter ect. Common sense but just FYI

I have for sale one unique glass bullet shaped aquarium, great on its own or used a room divider. This tank setup can be as complete or partial system, fish are also negotiable. Currently I'm running the tank topless as I have kessil LEDs both blue and white but I do still have the metal rolling top with old lighting. The filter is a fluval fx5 with media and extra foam, heater is eheim jäger 300w, air pump has dual outlets with check valve and gang valve,sponge filter. Lots to go with this setup includes decor, manzanita wood,anubias,granite stones, crushed coral and aragonite sand,food,chemicals,salt,test kits,nets ect.

Aquarium,stand and lid $950
1 Kessil LED $200 white PENDING awaiting reply
Fluval fx5 with media $200
Ehiem jäger $25

Fish are
10x aulonocara lwanda f2 @$20 EACH/$200 for both groups(2male/8female)

Malawi eye biter male $25

5x Bnp plecos -$80 for the group
1male albino
1male silver tip
1female calico
1female albino
1juvi red calico

Tank stand and lid must go first if parting out for sale of single items or will throw the fish in for free with the sale of a complete package as is for $1650 or we can create a package u want and negotiate price.

Delivery can be arranged for extra $ after payment in full for equipment/livestock and delivery charge can be paid on arrival. Otherwise it's pick up only bring a friend and a truck!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

It's a sad day when yur selling a sick set up like this! Those LED's make that tank pop. Gotta see this tank in person people! And the fish are pretty sweet too......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Chris, Pm's replied too. 

Good old craigslister already offered me top dollar of $400 for almost the lot lol gotta love it. (I think it may have been that trouble maker from before, looking to make a buck as they are "in the trade and use craigslisy all the time" lol)

FYI these tanks were over $2200 new at the original fishworld in surrey many moons ago all glass beveled edges aluminum molding not like the cheap Chinese knockoff with distortion in the bends. Just saying

Edit thanks Diz for the post polish I'm not too techsavy


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Pm's replied. Couldn't edit my first post so here it is...

Blue kessil-sold
White kessil - pending awaiting reply.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol no worries. When you try to edit is it showing a blank message box? I found that problem too and with a few other post elsewhere I was trying to edit as well
I edited it for you


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup just went to a blank box I duno thanks for the tech support


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Blue kessil-sold


 Missed out on this one which would be perfect for my cube tank  If anyone else out there has either this kessil A150W or the newer A160W they want to sell, please p.m. me. Thanks.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Still can't edit/update first post. Yeah George there were a few nibbles on both lights lol nice LEDs. Awaiting pick up amazon sun tonight. 

All that remains 

Tank/stand/lid -$950
Fluval fx5-$200(come with media,extra foam, the rim hose clips, extra hose, extra aqua stop valve)
Ehiem jäger 300w -$25
Dual sponge filter -$5
Tiki hut ceramic -$10
Skull hippo resin - $10
Manzanita wood with anubias - s/med&lrg -$5/10
Crushed coral and aragonite mixed (40lbs crush coral/20lbs arag)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should contact this dude about your heater he is looking for a big one and last I seen had $24 to spend on one lol:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...wtb-lf-250-watt-heater-80-gallon-tank-126769/


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't edit my first post- lots sold ill repost more clear ad.


----------

